# Polaris ACE Real Talk Parody Video!



## 4Nines (Apr 10, 2012)

Polaris has thrown down the ACE Video Contest to our members and also challenged us to come up with our own video featuring the said single-seat phenomenon. So we took this opportunity to come up with our own fun way to list all of the features that we like about our ACE in the following music video. Checkout our Polaris ACE Real Talk rap parody video below and make sure to give the YouTube video a Like! We are being judged on the amount of likes the video gets on YouTube so help us out if you feel so inclined.


----------

